# Koszmarny problem z LILO - Pomocy!!!

## Mortas

Cala instalacje Gentoo przepowadzilem na Mandraku. Gdy Gentoo automatycznie walczal mi sie po uruchomieniu komputera, wystartowalem kompa z 1 plyty MDK i wcisnalem f1, a potem wpisalem "rescue" i odzyskalem LILO, by po uruchomieniu komputeru odpalal sie MDK. Potem MDK juz nie byl mi potrzebny, wiec go wywalilem z dysku (przez Slaxa, system operacyjny na Live CD). Po wlaczeniu komputeru pokazywaly sie na pol ekranu jakies dziewiatki. Musialem odpalac Gentoo ze Slaxa i tak robie do teraz.

Chcialbym, aby Gentoo odpalalo sie samo po uruchomieniu kompa. Kierujac sie rada pewnej osoby, zachrootowalem sie ze Slaxa i wpisalem "grub". Wpisalem "root (hd0,6)", a potem "setup (hd0)". Wyszlem i uruchomilem komputer by sprawdzic czy sie udpali Gentoo. Pokazala sie plansza, na ktoej mialem do wyboru Windows XP (ktorego wtedy jeszcze mialem) i Gnetoo. Wybralem Gentoo i na czarnym ekranie wyskoczylo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    Booting 'Gentoo Linux'
> 
>   root (hd0,6)
> ...

 

I tak stoi. Nic nie mozna zrobic. Chcialem odpalic Gentoo znow ze Slaxa, ale niestety po wpisaniu "startx" cos wyskakuje i nie moge uruchomic trybu graficznego. Musialem wiec wykasowac cale Gentoo i skopiowac kopie zapasowom, ktora zrobilem sobie wczesniej. Juz bez zabawy w "grub" po wlaczeniu komputera wyskakuje mi to co wyzej napisalem i nie moge potem wlaczyc srodowiska graficznego Gentoo ze Slaxa (i musze kopiowac kopie zapasowom Gentoo).

Gentoo mam na partycji hda7 xfs. Co mam zrobic, by po wlaczeniu komputera odpalal sie Gentoo? Czy da sie wgrac jakies nowe lilo? Jak tak to jak i czy to trudne? Dlaczego nadal mam do wyboru Windows XP na tej planszy, a dawno go juz wykasowalem i sfomatowalem partycje z nim?Last edited by Mortas on Tue Apr 27, 2004 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## muchar

Czy posiadasz plik /boot/bzImage? No i czy Twoim katalogiem rootowym (/) jest /dev/hda7?

----------

## krankenmann

czy aby szanowny kolega nie zapomniał przypadkiem o wczesniejszej edycji plików konfiguracyjnych bootloadera przed restartem systemu ?

a z lilo pewnie trzeba tak, jak z wszystkim w gentoo

```
emerge lilo
```

no i koniecznie trzeba zmienic po swojemu

```
/etc/lilo.conf
```

i wprowadzić zmiany do systemu przez wykonanie

```
lilo
```

które wypluje jakieś komunikaty czy aby wszystko jest ok

i powinno działać, a w razie pojawiających się niepewności zawsze dokumentacja służy pomocą  :Wink: 

----------

## muchar

Nie doczytałeś - on chce grub-a a nie lilo.

----------

## Mortas

Ok. Wszystko bylo by fajnie, gdybym mial plik lilo.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> slax etc # dir
> 
> DIR_COLORS          group              metalog             runlevels
> ...

 

Gdy go nie ma to znaczy, ze nie mam LILO??? Eee...  :Laughing: 

To najpierw emerge lilo wpisze, by mi zainstalowalo lilo, a potem zrobie to co mi napisaliscie. OK? W kazdym razie dzieki za zainteresowanie. Biore sie do roboty. Licze na dalsza pomoc.  :Smile: 

[Aktualizacja]

Wyszukalo mi plik lilo.conf w katalogu:

usr/portage/sys-boot/lilo/files/

Czy to jest ten plik i czy to znaczy, ze jednak mam lilo? Czy nie szkodzi, ze jest w takim dziwnym katalogu? Co mam robic? Konfigurowac to lilo, czy zainstalowac nowe, a jak nowe, to czy usunac przed tym stare lilo? Jesli usunac stare lilo to jak mam to zrobic?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## krankenmann

prawde móiąc nie wiem jak z lilo sprawa się ma bo sam używam gruba ale to inna historia...

emerge tak czy siak wypisze czy lilo w systemie jest  czy nie...

moze spróbuj 

```
etc-update
```

 albo skopiuj tego confa do /etc

----------

## krankenmann

jak wyżej widać zmieniła się konfiguracja Xterma, wpisujesz to co tam napisane i nadpisywane są odpowiednie pliki...

a co z emergem? w gentoo deaultowo instalowany jest grub bo jest czesem lepszy w niektórych kwestiach i lilo trzeba sobie doinstalować samemu...

a w /usr/portage raczej na pewno nie ma żadnej konfiguracji oprócz samego portage'a oczywiście

----------

## Mortas

dobra, nie mam lilo.  :Smile:  Podobno gub jest lepszy, wiec moze pomozcie mi go jakos zrobic?

Wczesniej wpisalem "grub", potem "root (hd0,6)", a nastepnie "setup (hd0)" i wiecie co wyskakuje po wlaczeniu kompa. hd0,6, bo mam Gentoo na partycji hda7. To chyba dobrze nie?

----------

## krankenmann

tu jest wszystko na tacy  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9

----------

## Mortas

Heh, ino ja angielskiego nie znam  :Rolling Eyes: 

Skasowalem gruba i kompiluje lilo. Zobie tak jak mi napisaliscie i zobaczymy czy sie uda.

----------

## Mortas

A wiec tak:

- Wykasowalem grub poleceniem "emerge -C grub".

- Zainstalowalem LILO "emerge lilo"

- Ustawilem lilo jak nalezy.

- Odpalilem ponownie kompa i  wyjalem CD ze Slaxem.

- Wyskoczylo identycznie to samo co wtedy, gdy mialem gruba.

- Srodowisko graficzne Gentoo juz sie nie wgrywalo, wiec wymazalem wszystko co mialem na partycji hda7 (partycja z Gentoo) i skopiowalem kopie zapasowom Gentoo na pusta partycje hda1.

- Skonfigurowalem gruba:

grub> root (hd0,0)

File system type is xfs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/xfs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+26 p (hd0,0/boot/grub/stage2/boot/grub/menu.lst"... successed

Done.

- Odpalilem komputer ponownie bez CD.

- Pokazal sie czarny ekran z mrugajaca kreseczka w lewym gornym rogu ekranu.

- Czekalem i czekalem, az wcisnelem ENTER.

- Pokazalo sie:

Booting 'Gentoo Linux'

root (hd0,6) [hd0,6??? Przeciez to stare ustawienia! - mts] Filesystem type is xfs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7

Error 15: file not found

Press any key to continue...

- Naciskam dowolny klawisz i pokazuje sie w strasznie skopanej grafie plansza menu, z ktoego moge wybrac Gentoo lub... Windows XP! Biore Gentoo i wyskakuje to co po uruchomieniu kompa. Biore Winde, to tez mniej wiecej to samo.

Jak usunac ten stary grub? Dlaczego nie przestawily sie ustawienia z hd0,6 na hd0,0 jak ustawialem? Mi rece opadaja! Blagam, pomocy!!!

----------

## Vrok

 *Mortas wrote:*   

> Heh, ino ja angielskiego nie znam 
> 
> Skasowalem gruba i kompiluje lilo. Zobie tak jak mi napisaliscie i zobaczymy czy sie uda.

 

Bez urazy, ale gdzie się do Linuksa pchasz? Bez angielskiego za daleko nie zajdziesz...

----------

## Pepek

A czy po edycji /etc/lilo.conf wpisałeś w konsoli jako root "lilo" (oczywiście bez cudzysłowów)? Bo jeśli nie, to po prostu w MBR twardziela masz dalej gruba. Ustaw sobie lilo.conf, wpisz w konsoli lilo i spróbuj uruchomić system ponownie.

Pozdrówki.

----------

## C1REX

 *Vrok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bez urazy, ale gdzie się do Linuksa pchasz? Bez angielskiego za daleko nie zajdziesz...

 

Eee... tam. Bez angielskiego też można używać Linuksa. Jest masa takich osób, a to forum jest po to, by takim ludziom pomagać.

@Mortas, po co rezygnujesz z Gruba? To nie jego wina, że się coś nie odpala. Grub jest znacznie lepszy od Lilo - zwłaszcza, jeśli masz dwie dystrybucje.

 Podaj nam calutki wpis z 

/boot/grub/grub.conf

/etc/fstab

i napisz, jakie dokładnie masz partycje - można np. slackiem (SLAX)sprawdzić (to, co masz w katalogu /mnt).

----------

## Poe

 *Vrok wrote:*   

>  *Mortas wrote:*   Heh, ino ja angielskiego nie znam 
> 
> Skasowalem gruba i kompiluje lilo. Zobie tak jak mi napisaliscie i zobaczymy czy sie uda. 
> 
> Bez urazy, ale gdzie się do Linuksa pchasz? Bez angielskiego za daleko nie zajdziesz...

 

Sorki, ze nie na temat LiLO i Grub'a

ja też nie znam dobrze angielskiego, ale nie przeszkadza mi to w uzywaniu Linuksa, w którym angielski jesst na każdym kroku... nawet KDE nie chce mi sie spolszczać. za duzo niepotrzebnej roboty.

A polskie forum Gentoo powstało po to by pomóc Polakom, którzy niekoniecznie znają angielski by pisać na forach anglojęzycznch tutaj. ja staram sie korzystac z tego forum ale i tak musze od czasu do czasu na angielskojezyczne forum gentoo, a czasami odpowiedzieć tam (i wtenczas sie modle, by nie popełnić jakiegoś głupiego, językowego błędu, żeby mnie ludzie zrozumieli i nie objechali.)

pozdrawiam

----------

## Mortas

A wiec niestety CD-Rom mi padl, ledwo go odratowalem na kilka godzin i wykorzystalem czas przed calkowitym zdechnieciem napedu na zainstalowanie Mandrake 10. Podczas instalacji mialem do wyboru gruba i lilo, ale balem sie, ze jak wybiore gruba to znow bedzie wszystko skopane. No, ale niech juz bedzie to lilo, byle dzialalo, bo zeswiruje kompletnie.

Gdy wybieram z lilo gentoo to wszystko idzie dobrze, az staje i konczy sie na linijce:

Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init: option to kernel.

Zapewne podalem zla sciezke do obrazu jadra, czy jak to sie tam nazywa. Podalem "boot/vmlinuz". Dobrze? Jak nie to jaka podac?

----------

## C1REX

No i bardzo źle podałeś. Pod tym względem lilo jest upośledzone.

Po pierwsze, to musisz mieć zamontowane na stałe gentoo.(/etc/fstab) np. w katalogu /mnt/gentoo.

Ścieżka do jajka, to /mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage

Nie wiem czy bedzie działać, bo lilo mi się strasznie nie podoba i go nie używam. Grub jest pod każdym względem lepszy.

Jeśli nie zadziała tamten sposób, to:

cp /mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage /boot

a w lilo podaj ścieżkę do jajka:

/boot/bzImage

----------

## zorrk

Witam 

Problem nie lezy w bootmenadzerze ale w konfiguracji jądra ,zakładam że to jądro 2.4.xx (by chyba tylko tam to moze wystąpic ) .Uruchom ze slaxa system ,zchrootuj sie na gentoo  

chroot /gdzie/podmountowane/gentoo /bin/bash 

a potem to /src/usr/linux-wersja 

make menuconfig 

i w sekcji console driver zaznacz "VGA text console " 

Dla pewności odzancz całą resze w tej sekcji ,bo nie wiem czy to nie bedzie miało wplywu ,a potem przeprowadz normalną kompilację jądra i je zaistaluj .

Daj znać czy pomogło ..[/code]

----------

## Mortas

Dobra, cholipa, wszystko sie rozpieprzylo. Wez pracuj na Mandrake... Mam juz Grub. W kazdym razie w etc/fstab mialem juz partycje z Gentoo. Sciezke zmienilem i pisalo hmmm...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Booting 'Gentoo Linux' 
> 
> root (hd0,6) [hd0,6??? Przeciez to stare ustawienia! - mts] Filesystem type is xfs, partition type 0x83 
> ...

 

Skopiowalem ten tekst z poprzednich moich postow, ale to bylo mniej wiecej cos takiego. Zarowno w Gentoo jak i w niewiadomo czemu Mandrake, gdzie w konfiguratorze nic nie zmienialem. Tak samo nie wiem czemu w MDK nie wgrywa mi sie srodowisko graficzne i dlaczego wczesniej startowalo mi z konsoli, a nie z kde... No, ale to juz inna bajka.

Chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak wejsc do edytora tekstu w konsoli. Np. jak chce zmienic cos w pliku /etc/lilo.conf i jaki plik odpowiada plikowi lilo.conf na grubie.

----------

## muchar

 *Mortas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init: option to kernel.
> 
> Zapewne podalem zla sciezke do obrazu jadra, czy jak to sie tam nazywa.

 

Skoro Ci doszedł do tego momentu, to znaczy że jądro podałeś dobrze. Źle podałeś zapewne parametr root=/dev/hdX, gdzie X to numerek odpowiedniej dla Ciebie partycji.

No i wreszcie się zdecyduj: lilo czy grub (nie możesz mieć obydwóch).

----------

## Mortas

 *Mortas wrote:*   

> Chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak wejsc do edytora tekstu w konsoli. Np. jak chce zmienic cos w pliku /etc/lilo.conf i jaki plik odpowiada plikowi lilo.conf na grubie.

 

Oraz co zrobic jak x-y nie wchodza w Mandrake 10. Fiola dostane z tym Mandrakiem. Zainstaluje chyba spowrotem 9.2...

 *Mandrake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> slax / # startx
> 
> hostname: Unknown host
> ...

 

[Aktualizacja]

Nie wytrzymałem z tym Mandrakiem 10 i zainstalowałem 9.2. Pytanie co zrobić, gdy x-y się nie włączają nieaktualne.  :Smile: 

Mam Gruba i na stałe. Tylko nie jest on tu w MDK graficzny... Da się to jakoś zmienić? Co muszę doinstalować?

Gdy zmieniam obraz na /boot/bzImage to pisze cośtam any key i po naciśnięciu dowolnego klawisza wraca do menu, z którego wybieram dystrybucje. Jak miałem /boot/vmlinuz to jednak coś tam dogrywało. Ale jeszcze spróbuję pokombinować z przekopiowaniem tego bzImage gdzie indziej jak mówił C1REX.

[Aktualizacja 2]

Gdy zmieniłem ścieżkę obrazu z /boot/bzImage na /Gentoo/boot/bzImage to teraz wyskauje to co kiedyś:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Booting 'Gentoo Linux'
> 
> root (hd0,6)
> ...

 

Może rzeczywiście coś z kernelem nie tak?

----------

## Mortas

 *zorrk wrote:*   

> (...) a potem przeprowadz normalną kompilację jądra i je zaistaluj .
> 
> Daj znać czy pomogło ..

 

No dobrze, ale jak skompilować i zainstalować jądro?  :Laughing:  Sam na pewno sobię nie poradzę. Nie wiem nawet od czego zacząć. W tym menu, gdzie się wybiera różniaste rzeczy już sobię poradzę, ale nic po za tym.

[Aktualizacja]

 *Quote:*   

> (...)a potem /src/usr/linux-wersja
> 
> make menuconfig(...)

 

Tyle, że ja nie mam pliku menuconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [root@localhost Gentoo]# cd usr/src/linux-2.4.26_pre6-gentoo
> 
> [root@localhost linux-2.4.26_pre6-gentoo]# dir
> ...

 

----------

## Pepek

Nie musisz mieć pliku menuconfig. Po prostu wpisz make menuconfig i pojawi Ci się menu, z którego będziesz mógł wybrać opcje do kompilacji jajka.

Pozdrówki.

----------

## zorrk

 *Mortas wrote:*   

>  *zorrk wrote:*   (...) a potem przeprowadz normalną kompilację jądra i je zaistaluj .
> 
> Daj znać czy pomogło .. 
> 
> No dobrze, ale jak skompilować i zainstalować jądro?  Sam na pewno sobię nie poradzę. Nie wiem nawet od czego zacząć. W tym menu, gdzie się wybiera różniaste rzeczy już sobię poradzę, ale nic po za tym.
> ...

 

Bez urazy ale wróc do Mandrake .....te gentoo to nie był najlepszy pomysł jeżeli chodzi o Ciebie ...poznasz system i potem zobaczysz ...

----------

## Mortas

 *zorrk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a potem to /src/usr/linux-wersja 
> 
> make menuconfig 
> ...

 

Gdzie jest ta sekcja console driver, bo nie mogę jej znaleźć w tym menu.

----------

## zorrk

 *Mortas wrote:*   

>  *zorrk wrote:*   
> 
> a potem to /src/usr/linux-wersja 
> 
> make menuconfig 
> ...

 

A jakie jądro ?? 

Jeżeli 2.4.xx to w główny menu ,a w 2.6.x to w device driver ( czy jakos tak ) ...

----------

## Mortas

Mam 2.4.26. Nie mam tej sekscji nigdzie. Sami zobaczcie:

 *.config wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated by kcmlinuz: don't edit
> ...

 Last edited by Mortas on Wed Apr 28, 2004 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zorrk

 *Mortas wrote:*   

> Mam 2.4.26. Nie mam tej sekscji nigdzie. Sami zobaczcie:
> 
>  *.config wrote:*   
> 
> CDN za 5 min...  

 

No jejku nie pamietam -az takie wielkie te menu nie jest -poszukaj ....

----------

## Mortas

No właśnie chodzi o to, że szukałem i nie ma...  :Sad:  Pomóżcie mi to znaleźć (zresztą sam zobacz, wkleiłem plik "/usr/src/linux/.config").

Albo najlepiej, jeśli zechcielibyście to pomóżcie mi skompilować jądro 2.6.X. Poprowadźcie mnie aż do momentu, gdy będę musiał ustawiać w tym menu. Dalej sobię poradzę.

----------

## Pepek

Ależ jajko 2.6.x kompiluje się podobnie jak 2.4.x. Najpierw zrób emerge gentoo-dev-sources (lub jakieś inne źródła jajka 2.6.x), następnie wejdź do katalogu z tymi źródłami (cd /usr/src/linux jeśli ten link wskazuje na katalog ze źródłami jajka 2.6.x, jeśli dalej wskazuje na katalog ze źródłami 2.4.x, to trzeba to zmienić) i wpisz make menuconfig, wybierz wszystko w menu co potrzebujesz, a dalej to już sobie pewnie poradzisz (a jak nie, to wal na forum).

Pozdrówki.

----------

## zorrk

No teraz patrze że rzeczywiscie nie masz takiej opcji -hmm -powiem tak -miałem identyczny problem jak i włączyłem tą opcję o której ci mówiłem i poszło wszystko -w pomocy do tej opcji jest zresztą napisane że : Virtually everyone wants that.                                                                                                               

Skoro tego nie masz (pewnie jest albo jako inna opcja albo gdzies sie zkamuflowało ) to nie wiem .. :Sad:  w moim 2.4.25 jest  :Wink:  ...

----------

## Mortas

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Ależ jajko 2.6.x kompiluje się podobnie jak 2.4.x. Najpierw zrób emerge gentoo-dev-sources (lub jakieś inne źródła jajka 2.6.x), następnie wejdź do katalogu z tymi źródłami (cd /usr/src/linux jeśli ten link wskazuje na katalog ze źródłami jajka 2.6.x, jeśli dalej wskazuje na katalog ze źródłami 2.4.x, to trzeba to zmienić) i wpisz make menuconfig, wybierz wszystko w menu co potrzebujesz, a dalej to już sobie pewnie poradzisz (a jak nie, to wal na forum).
> 
> Pozdrówki.

 

No to tak:

1. Wgralem z emerge tego kernela 2.6.5 poleceniem emerge gentoo-dev-source.

2. usr/src/linux prowadzilo nadal do kenela 2.4.26.

3. Wszedlem do usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo i odpalilem to menu. Ustawilem jak nalezy i "make install". No ale nadal usr/src/linux prowadzi do kernela 2.4.26.

Teraz pytanie: jak wykasowac tego kernela 2.4.26 lub jak zrobic by usr/src/linux prowadzilo do nowego jadra?

----------

## Pepek

Zmień to tak: w konsoli jako root wpisz:

"rm -f /usr/src/linux"

a potem:

"ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo /usr/src/linux"

Oczywiście oba polecenia podajemy bez cudzysłowiów. Żeby wywalić stare jajko, to można wpisać tak: emerge -C nazwa_jajka_jakie_emergowałeś_do_kompilacji (np. emerge -C gentoo-sources). Przy jajku lepiej nie robić make install (przynajmniej ja jakoś wolę ręcznie to instalować). Po skonfigurowaniu powinieneś wydać polecenie make, a potem make modules_install, następnie do katalogu /boot przerzucić plik /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo/System.map oraz plik /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo/arch/i386/boot/bzImage i dopisać do lilo.conf te nowe jajko np. tak:

image=/boot/bzImage

           root=/dev/partycja_root_dla_gentoo (np. u mnie /dev/hda1)

           label=Gentoo

           read-only

Potem należy przeładować lilo poleceniem lilo i gotowe.

Pozdrówki.

----------

## Mortas

bzImage jak by nie bylo, ale jest vmlinuz i jest juz nawet w /boot vmlinuz nowego kernela. Tak samo System.map juz byle w /boot, ale nie jestem pewny czy kernela 2.5.6.

Co do tych polecen to pomogly. Dzieki. Wydaje sie wszystko byc ok. Jutro zresetuje kompa i powiem co i jak.  :Smile: 

Ech gdybym jakiemus windziarzowi powiedzial, ze od samego wlaczenia rano kompa do teraz nie resetowalem jeszcze kompa i nie mam zamairu tego robic do jutra rana...  :Wink: 

[Aktualizacja]

Niestety zmiana kernela nic nie dala. Jest identycznie jak bylo. Moze jeszcze wywalic tego starego... Wywalilem go przez "emerge -C gentoo-sources", ale nadal jest katalog /usr/src/linux-2.4.26. Czy moge ten katalog wraz ze wszystkim w sodku wywalic?

[Aktualizacja]

Ani lilo, ani grub nie widzi bzImage, choć jest. Widzą za to vmlinuz, który chyba jest równie dobry co bzImage, prawda? Tyle, że jeśli wpiszę /boot/vmlinuz to kończy dogrywanie na linijce:  Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= option the kernel. Tak samo było, gdy miałem kernela 2.4.26.

PS: ten bzImage oczywiście się znalazł już dawno i skopiowałem go jak należy. Nie wiem dlaczego go nie widzi.

----------

